# Borders!!!!?????



## Munene (Jun 10, 2013)

Will they finally add the possibility of adding borders to your images on export?  Why haven't they yet?

Thanks.   : )

Munene


----------



## clee01l (Jun 11, 2013)

Remember LR is a nondestructive editor.  Adding borders is adding canvas.  3rd party products like LR/Mogrify provide this functionality and more. Adobe provides a SDK and the method to extend LR.  If every image needed a border, then this functionality might be cost effective to include in the product shipped.  Most people do not add borders and for those that do, they don't add a border for every image exported. So the $ spent on coding effort will never be recognised in additional revenue for the company.


----------



## erro (Jun 11, 2013)

Adding borders doesn't neccessarily mean adding canvas. You might as well place the border on top of the photo.

The $ required to add this feature can't be many. But, as always, it is Adobes choice. Many people seem to want it though. I would like to see it.


----------



## Munene (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi, I do use LR Mogrify (I even donated).  Sometimes it crashes my computer, and each time I use it I have to re-locate it (the file) for the exporting (in the export dialog settings box).  I tried a fresh download but it did not seem to matter.  it didn't do this with LR3 (I don't recall, anyway).

Anyway,  I also cannot imagine the coding would be that difficult (or would Mogrify exist?).   And why is it considered destructive?  It is no more so than converting my RAW file into a JPEG (now that's destructive!).  I mean, it still does not mess with the original file.  

I see Robert has nice borders (and nice images!) on his website (do you use Mogrify?).  It would just seem to make sense to add this as a part of the program.

Also, how do you know that if it wasn't available, people would not use it?  It is proving a negative, difficult to do.  It is all a part of continued enhancement of the program, so people upgrade.

Just thought I would put a shout out to any Adobe people who might drop in.

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## clee01l (Jun 12, 2013)

Munene said:


> ...Just thought I would put a shout out to any Adobe people who might drop in...


You would probably have a better chance of being heard if you used the Bug/Feature Request link at the top of this page.


----------



## erro (Jun 12, 2013)

Munene said:


> I see Robert has nice borders (and nice images!) on his website (do you use Mogrify?).  It would just seem to make sense to add this as a part of the program.



Those borders are actually added on the website itself, using CSS.


----------



## Munene (Jun 12, 2013)

clee01l said:


> You would probably have a better chance of being heard if you used the Bug/Feature Request link at the top of this page.



Thanks, I did.  : )


----------



## Munene (Jun 12, 2013)

erro said:


> Those borders are actually added on the website itself, using CSS.



There's an idea!  Thanks, I never thought of that.  When I have some free time I will have to look into how that is coded (my skills are fairly remedial, though I did design the simplistic site I have).  Thanks.

Richard


----------



## erro (Jun 12, 2013)

http://css-tricks.com/using-css-for-image-borders/


----------



## Munene (Jun 13, 2013)

erro said:


> http://css-tricks.com/using-css-for-image-borders/



Erro, you rock!


----------

